# Eclipse stürzt ab (besonders Version 3.1)



## MrWiseGuy (22. Dez 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse 3.1. Es lässt sich zwar starten, stürzt aber ständig ab.
Eclipse 3.0 läuft immerhin deutlich stabiler und stürzt seltener ab.

Ich benutze:

Pentium III 700MHz
Asus CUBX-L/CUBX-E Motherboard
Windows 98 SE
Java 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0
Das Eclipse, das als Datei eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-win32.zip heruntergeladen werden kann.
Gestartet habe ich Eclipse durch anklicken von eclipse.exe.
Ein Aufruf über die Kommandozeile per 
java -jar startup.jar
hat auch nichts geholfen.

Meist erscheinen folgende Fehlermeldungen:


Eclipse

JVM terminated. Exit code=-1
C:\WINDOWS\javaw.exe
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-jar D:\Informatik\Eclipse\Software\eclipse\startup.jar
-os win32
-ws win32
-arch x86
-launcher D:\Informatik\Eclipse\Software\eclipse\eclipse.exe
-name Eclipse
-showsplash 600
-exitdata fff9d851_8
-vm C:\WINDOWS\javaw.exe
-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-jar D:\Informatik\Eclipse\Software\eclipse\startup.jar
--------------------

JAVAW verursachte eine allgemeine Schutzverletzung
in Modul USER.EXE bei 0008:0000301c.
Register:
EAX=00024c07 CS=178f EIP=0000301c EFLGS=00000246
EBX=17877c78 SS=4c07 ESP=0000bf14 EBP=0000bf32
ECX=000273b0 DS=4c07 ESI=000273b0 FS=3aa7
EDX=81740002 ES=4c07 EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes bei CS:EIP:
ff 5e fa 89 46 fe 1f 66 5f 66 5e 8b 46 fe c9 c2 
Stapelwerte:
4c07bfc4 00460000 16bf0b78 00000000 000273b0 0b780000 00027c78 bf607c78 0000308b 4c07bfc4 00460000 000273b0 73b04c07 542c0002 131b0000 131b01e8
Manchmal erscheint auch nur die erste (oder eine ähnliche). Manchmal stürzt der Rechner komplett ab.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Gruß,
MrWiseGuy


----------



## Lim_Dul (22. Dez 2005)

Hm, so ganz nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.

Kannst du die Abstürze reproduzieren? Oder treten mal hier und mal dort auf? Wie verhalten sich andere, cpu & ram-intensive, Programme auf deinem Rechner? Stürzen die auch häufiger mal ab?


----------



## MrWiseGuy (23. Dez 2005)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du die Abstürze reproduzieren?


Teilweise. Bis gestern hat es meist ausgereicht, ein Unterfenster zu maximieren und wieder zu minimieren, um den Absturz hervorzurufen. Heute lief aus mir unbekannten Gründen alles etwas stabiler, aber noch lange nicht zufriedenstellend. 
Wenn ich heute allerdings über help>welcome in das Willkommensmenü wechselte und dann auf Workbench klickte, erfolgte immer ein Absturz und die Ausgabe der ersten Fehlermeldung (o. ä.).



> Wie verhalten sich andere, cpu & ram-intensive, Programme auf deinem Rechner? Stürzen die auch häufiger mal ab?


Programme, die mit Audio zu tun haben, zicken manchmal rum, das war schon immer so. Abstürzen tun sie allerdings eher nicht. Ansonsten läuft alles.


----------

